# HELP "Connexion au réseau interrompue"



## steph.a (7 Mai 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai un MacBook Pro et je suis connectée à internet via un modem externe 56K (pas le choix, j'habite au Costa Rica !). J'ai un problème pour me connecter à internet depuis quelques jours. Une fois sur cinq environ la page s'ouvre correctement et dès que je clique sur un lien, Safari me dit : Erreur rencontrée : connexion au réseau interrompue (NSURLErrorDomain:-1005) alors que Mail, Skype, iChat fonctionnent très bien. J'ai testé avec Firefox mais, peu concluant. J'ai également testé le réseau en connectant l'ordi d'un copain, et ça marche très bien pour lui ! 
Est-ce que cela pourrait être un virus ?? autre chose ???
Merci mille fois à tous ceux qui peuvent m'aider.
Stéphanie


----------



## MamaCass (7 Mai 2007)

Salut Stephanie 

Je n'ai pas compris si tu as la m&#234;me erreur avec Firefox, peux tu pr&#233;ciser ?
Merci


----------



## vleroy (7 Mai 2007)

menu safari, vider le cache
me demande pas pourquoi mais j'ai eu le même problème, et cela le résoud tout seul


----------



## steph.a (7 Mai 2007)

Merci de vos réponses. Oui j'ai la même erreur avec Firefox. Il me dit de vérifier ma connexion à internet.


----------



## steph.a (7 Mai 2007)

Pour être plus précise, Firefox me dit "La connexion avec le serveur a été réinitialisée pendant le chargement de la page."

Merci beaucoup


----------



## steph.a (8 Mai 2007)

J'ai suivi les conseils et j'ai vidé le cache de Safari (de Firefox aussi d'ailleurs)... mais ça ne change rien à mon problème. J'ai également mis les préférences à la corbeille ... toujours pas d'amélioration...


----------



## MamaCass (9 Mai 2007)

Le fait qu'il t'indique "connexion au r&#233;seau interrompue" cela signifie qu'il y a des micro coupures r&#233;seau, pas assez long pour perdre ta connexion mais assez rapide comme micro coupure pour ne pas afficher une page web.

L'ordi avec lequel tu as essay&#233; ta connexion c'est un mac ou un pc ?
As tu laiss&#233; cet ordi suffisament logntemps connecter pour voir si le probl&#232;me n'arrivait pas ?


----------



## steph.a (9 Mai 2007)

Nous avons essayé la connexion avec un pc et je pense que nous sommes restés assez longtemps pour voir qu'il n'avait pas ces problèmes. Toutefois, je peux aller essayer, chez lui, avec sa connexion.


----------



## MamaCass (9 Mai 2007)

Bonne id&#233;e 

Tout ceci afin de d&#233;terminer si le probl&#232;me vient de ta connexion (ligne tel &#224; ton domicile), ou de la configuration de ton mac 

Tiens nous au courant


----------



## steph.a (9 Mai 2007)

Je viens de faire le test et ça fait toujours pareil. Je suis très déçue.

Ou la page ne se charge pas ou elle se charge avec des erreurs. Lorsque je vais voir dans la fenêtre Activité, de Safari, le message d'erreur est le même "connexion interrompue"


----------



## MamaCass (9 Mai 2007)

Donc tu rencontres le m&#234;me probl&#232;me si tu te connectes ailleurs ?

Tu utilises quoi comme modem 56k ? Celui d'apple ?


----------



## steph.a (10 Mai 2007)

Oui je rencontre exactement le même problème.

Effectivement, j'utilise le modem externe 56k d'Apple et le version OS 10.4.9


----------



## steph.a (11 Mai 2007)

SUPER !! ça marche. C'était bien un problème de ligne téléphonique et non de mon mac (je me disais aussi ...). J'ai changé le n° d'appel et tout fonctionne perfectement.

C'est tout de même étrange que le problème ne s'est pas produit en connectant le pc.

Merci encore mille fois


----------



## steph.a (11 Mai 2007)

parfaitement, je vouslais dire bien sûr


----------



## MamaCass (11 Mai 2007)

H&#233; h&#233; ravie d'apprendre que tout fonctionne, mais c'est &#233;trange que tu rencontrais le m&#234;me probl&#232;me ailleurs non ?


----------



## steph.a (12 Mai 2007)

Ben oui je suis bien d'accord. Surtout que mon ami qui a le pc se connecte avec le n° que j'utilisais et tout fonctionne pour lui.

J'espère que le problème ne va pas revenir. Pourrait'il s'agir d'un virus ? je n'ai pas d'anti-virus ... :-(


----------



## MamaCass (12 Mai 2007)

Non ne t'inqui&#232;tes pas, aucun virus sur Mac OS X 

En informatique, on dit souvent "le principal c'est que ca marche"


----------



## steph.a (14 Mai 2007)

C'est sûr.

Merci beaucoup en tout cas pour ton aide et si un jour tu passes par le Costa Rica ...


----------

